# Getting Rotala Colorata Red?



## Psybuster (Jul 21, 2005)

I just received some rotala colorata, the bottom of the stem is reddish, but the top is green. What is the best way to get the rotala colorata to turn red in color (I plan on getting side shoots, trimming and replanting those)? I have injected co2 (drop checker is yellow, just feel like really pumping in the co2 since i have no fauna), dose npk 3 times a week and micros twice a week. ph ~6.5-6.6, kh 2, gh 5


----------



## kevinlambchops (Dec 23, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe you need more light and iron.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

I found that in addition to high light and CO2, you really need to push the iron and phosphorous, and keep your nitrates a bit low. Iron supplementation in the form of root tabs surrounding the stems will help, too!

How much light are you running?


----------



## Psybuster (Jul 21, 2005)

Running 2x 12W 6.5K Bulbs over a 10g tank. Should I use root tabs or continue to dry dose iron?


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Ya with my Ludwigia repens I have some directly under the light which stay bright red to pink where as the few stems I have that are I'm the shade grow much more green. Kinda cool how lighting can totally change the look of a plant. Hope that helps!


----------



## Mike Hawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Psybuster said:


> Running 2x 12W 6.5K Bulbs over a 10g tank. Should I use root tabs or continue to dry dose iron?


What kind of bulbs, CFL's in the stock hood,fixture or are you using t5 tubes? if your using The stock hood you need to bump it up to 2x 23-26W bulbs to get high light because Bulbs laid horizontal lose photosynthetic light. Even with 2x CFL Fixture with vertical bulb placement 3 inches from the water, i would have to say your cutting it close to medium light. Read this to confirm but i suggest 15W bulbs to get high light and the most out of your reds if your bulbs are vertical. 23-26W if your bulbs are horizontal.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

psybuster--Mike has a good point....what types of bulbs are you using?

you should root tab the substrate AND continue to dose iron to the water column. I usually add iron to water to dissolve it first prior to adding it to the tank; seems to aid in absorption by the plants faster. That may just be me, though.


----------



## Psybuster (Jul 21, 2005)

i'm using a power compact system 14". 2x 12 watts 6500K bulbs. puts me at around ~2.4wpg (i know wpg is kinda outdated). I was considering picking up another PC fixture and having 4x 12watt 6500k lights (my co2 is probably already pumping out enough co2 for that type of lighting lol).

I'll probably start trimming new stems on the coloratas in 2-3 weeks and have fate decide


----------



## Psybuster (Jul 21, 2005)

here is the picture of the lights and colorata (the larger rotala stems, the smaller stuff to the far right is nanjenshan that i'm growing from bare stems)










colorata (it's only been 2 days since i planted them from shipping)


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

I would add more light. Preferably HO T5!!  if you do another PCF, it won't hurt either. Remember to root tab and dose the water column as usual. Push the iron and phosphorus!


----------



## Psybuster (Jul 21, 2005)

i dosed iron and phosphorus today.

if i slightly overdose on ferts, would it have any negative impact (mind that i don't have any livestock)? I just want my plants to LIVEEEEEEEEE


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

it could lead to algae growth, especially if you are going to increase the lighting. You are going to have to re-discover the right balance of things again. 

it's what makes the hobby "fun" though, right?


----------



## Psybuster (Jul 21, 2005)

haha yep


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

If I buy clippings of this plant will they still root???


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

newbieplanter said:


> If I buy clippings of this plant will they still root???


yes.. plant them into the substrate and they will grow roots like all stems plants.


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

No matter how much Fe is dosed or N is restricted, if you do not increase lighting the plant will remain green. Its leggy (not a bad thing) growth indicates lighting is low, so if you really want it to color up I would add 2~3 additional tubes or even better change fixture.


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

How in tha world do u plant this stuff my substrate keeps letting it go is it ok free floating or it needs planting this is not working out for me right now and I have sooo much?


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

I have both colorata and macrandra going together. Both plants showed signs of nitrate deficiancy (shriveled new growth on both plants, and pin holes/rotting of the old macrandra leaves) and have been improving since I began dosing more N03. Pinholes can be caused by a lack of P04, right? Which would also explain some GSA on my anubis . . .

I have also begun dosing more Iron and have maintained good color with both plants since doing so. Any advice would be great.


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

synaethetic said:


> I have both colorata and macrandra going together. Both plants showed signs of nitrate deficiancy (shriveled new growth on both plants, and pin holes/rotting of the old macrandra leaves) and have been improving since I began dosing more N03. Pinholes can be caused by a lack of P04, right? Which would also explain some GSA on my anubis . . .
> 
> I have also begun dosing more Iron and have maintained good color with both plants since doing so. Any advice would be great.


What do u have for light cuz mine is doin good just cuz of high light


----------

